# The Kmart trade you havent thought of



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

After the Wizards were embarrassed by Lebron James in the playoffs, the front office knows they need to make changes if they want to get over the hump and become a team capable of winning in the playoffs. That and they can make this trade and still stay under the luxury tax.......so here it is

<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Antonio Daniels
6-4 PG from Bowling Green
9.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 28.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jarvis Hayes
6-8 SF from Georgia
9.3 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Michael Ruffin
6-8 PF from Tulsa
1.4 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Calvin Booth
6-11 C from Penn State
1.4 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 7.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +8.8 ppg, +4.6 rpg, and +4.2 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Washington Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Antonio Daniels
6-4 PG from Bowling Green
9.6 ppg, 2.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 28.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jarvis Hayes
6-8 SF from Georgia
9.3 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Michael Ruffin
6-8 PF from Tulsa
1.4 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 13.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Calvin Booth
6-11 C from Penn State
1.4 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.4 apg in 7.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -8.8 ppg, -4.6 rpg, and -4.2 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Washington being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Washington had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Basically it looks great from the wizards side. They give up 4 bench guys. Hayes being in about 20 games last year. And Ruffin and Booth barely played. So this looks like a huge talent increase for the Wiz. Big PR move for them.

For Denver... contractwise we are able to basically trade Kmart for Daniels. ALL other contracts are expiring. Personally, I'm very high on Jarvis Hayes, and right now his trade value is in the gutter. Same with Daniels compared to his year with the sonics.

Basically Booth can be insurance at the end of the bench. You can waive Ruffin. Daniels and Hayes are keepers IMO. Both should be in the rotation. Hayes and Smith should battle for the starting two guard. Having Daniels around means guys like Boykins and Miller could be shopped.

Just an idea... no it does bring a "big name" back. But it makes a lot of sense. Well at least to me, beucase I think if Jarvis gets out of DC he will blow up


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

no thank you. AD should just retire after what AI did to him last season...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> no thank you. AD should just retire after what AI did to him last season...


what, watch him on tv during the playoffs?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> what, watch him on tv during the playoffs?


:laugh:

So very true.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> what, watch him on tv during the playoffs?


lol! i dont need to pull out the video do i?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So you are suggesting that Washington trade their 6th man & backup PG in Daniels plus their best off the bench shooter in Hayes for the chance to move Jamison to SF. 

BTW, the Washington Post brought up trading for Kenyon a while back


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> So you are suggesting that Washington trade their 6th man & backup PG in Daniels plus their best off the bench shooter in Hayes for the chance to move Jamison to SF.
> 
> BTW, the Washington Post brought up trading for Kenyon a while back


BTW, i dont read the washington post, and I doubt most Nuggets fan do. And I bet if you went back and read that article it probably wasnt the same trade (Kmart for Daniel Hayes Booth Ruffin)

Kmart could start at PF or Center for the Wizards. As far as I'm concerned its a fair deal all around. Hayes is going to be a gamble on our part, can he stay healthy? And Daniels is solid, he regressed from his year with the sonics, but still I'd like to pick him up.

There are going to be some Nuggets fans that say damn we are basically trading Kmart for Daniels and a bunch of expiring deals. But I also point out the trade brought about with the Knicks. Which is Patterson and Kmart for Rose. Basically rent a two for the year kinda situation. I would do the Rose deal, however I think the Wizards deal is even better. We can use Daniels and Hayes in my opinion. I think the Wizards would deal them both too.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol! i dont need to pull out the video do i?


oh man you just dont get it. AI would look great on the AND One Tour. Go through these threads posters like cpawfan are talking about finding ways to get Melo more touches. Which is why we are talking about Andre Miller deals. Iverson shot one thousand eight hundred and twenty two freakin times last season. Miller shot 25% higher about 800 times all year and we are talking about trading him (not just because of his shooting, but tempo issues too).

Allen Iverson is not the Answer he is merely a circus act. He wont go to a contender because King wants too much back for him... and he wont go toa rebuilding team because rebuilding teams dont want him. When a player tries to do it all himself. This includes players like Michael Jordan (early years) and Kobe (after Shaq years).... you cant do it alone. And Iverson isnt going to be willing to play 2nd fiddle to anyone. With Melo shooting 1500 a year and we are talking about getting him more touches. That and adding Allen Iverson simply will not work together. Oil & Water would equal more drama than last year.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> BTW, i dont read the washington post, and I doubt most Nuggets fan do. And I bet if you went back and read that article it probably wasnt the same trade (Kmart for Daniel Hayes Booth Ruffin)
> 
> Kmart could start at PF or Center for the Wizards. As far as I'm concerned its a fair deal all around. Hayes is going to be a gamble on our part, can he stay healthy? And Daniels is solid, he regressed from his year with the sonics, but still I'd like to pick him up.
> 
> There are going to be some Nuggets fans that say damn we are basically trading Kmart for Daniels and a bunch of expiring deals. But I also point out the trade brought about with the Knicks. Which is Patterson and Kmart for Rose. Basically rent a two for the year kinda situation. I would do the Rose deal, however I think the Wizards deal is even better. We can use Daniels and Hayes in my opinion. I think the Wizards would deal them both too.


I hate to say this, but your attempt to look at this trade from the Wizards standpoint failed. The Wizards are taking far too big of a risk along with not having the resources available to replace what Daniels gives them.

This trade is far too lopsided for the Nuggets as it gets rid of a roster problem (Kenyon) while giving the team a real combo guard that can play major minutes and another shooter.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I hate to say this, but your attempt to look at this trade from the Wizards standpoint failed. The Wizards are taking far too big of a risk along with not having the resources available to replace what Daniels gives them.
> 
> This trade is far too lopsided for the Nuggets as it gets rid of a roster problem (Kenyon) while giving the team a real combo guard that can play major minutes and another shooter.


maybe so but you are the kenyon fan. This guy has averaged 1 or 2 blocks a game and 9 or 10 rebounds along with scoring 13-15 PPG. Plus he is an interior presence. The only question about Kmart is injuries. Will he pass a physical. If he cant pass the physical, obviously bad deal. But if he does we are talking about Daniels and expiring deals (including Hayes who has been injured) talentwise thats a huge upgrade for the Wizards.

And they can do this without going into the luxury tax. If they want to have a chance to win in the playoffs they have to make a roster move. their current roster isnt going to get it done. Id doubt there are many other deals where they wont have to give up one of their main guys (gilbert, butler, Jamison) to get talent back.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> maybe so but you are the kenyon fan. This guy has averaged 1 or 2 blocks a game and 9 or 10 rebounds along with scoring 13-15 PPG. Plus he is an interior presence. The only question about Kmart is injuries. Will he pass a physical. If he cant pass the physical, obviously bad deal. But if he does we are talking about Daniels and expiring deals (including Hayes who has been injured) talentwise thats a huge upgrade for the Wizards.
> 
> And they can do this without going into the luxury tax. If they want to have a chance to win in the playoffs they have to make a roster move. their current roster isnt going to get it done. Id doubt there are many other deals where they wont have to give up one of their main guys (gilbert, butler, Jamison) to get talent back.


It comes down to risk management and depth. Kenyon is a *huge* risk for any team to take on at this point because of his contract, his knee and his perceived attitude problem. Add to the fact that the Wizards would be giving up their backup PG and not have the resources to acquire another one because of the tax.

I can't see why Washington would do this deal, espeically if they are planning on matching Jeffries.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> It comes down to risk management and depth. Kenyon is a *huge* risk for any team to take on at this point because of his contract, his knee and his perceived attitude problem. Add to the fact that the Wizards would be giving up their backup PG and not have the resources to acquire another one because of the tax.
> 
> I can't see why Washington would do this deal, espeically if they are planning on matching Jeffries.


my understanding is Jeffries and his agent are pleading to not have that offer matched. However, I dont have ESP, im just saying I think the Wizards have to consider a deal like this, because thats just it... they are giving up a backup PG to acquire Kenyon Freakin Martin.

Now even if they matched Jeffries they could do a deal with Delk or something for the season. But im not 100% certain that Jeffries is going to get matched.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> my understanding is Jeffries and his agent are pleading to not have that offer matched. However, I dont have ESP, im just saying I think the Wizards have to consider a deal like this, because thats just it... they are giving up a backup PG to acquire Kenyon Freakin Martin.
> 
> Now even if they matched Jeffries they could do a deal with Delk or something for the season. But im not 100% certain that Jeffries is going to get matched.


Yes the reports are that Jeffries is pleading for the deal not to be matched; however, I don't believe that impacts the Wizards' decision making process at all.

They would be giving up their 4th leading scorer, 29 minutes per game and their 2nd leading passer. In the playoffs he was playing 36 MPG and putting up 13 PPG. Again, you are underestimating what he means to the Wizards.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

washington isnt going to give up there entire bench for one guy who may or may not make a difference


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> oh man you just dont get it. AI would look great on the AND One Tour. Go through these threads posters like cpawfan are talking about finding ways to get Melo more touches. Which is why we are talking about Andre Miller deals. Iverson shot one thousand eight hundred and twenty two freakin times last season. Miller shot 25% higher about 800 times all year and we are talking about trading him (not just because of his shooting, but tempo issues too).
> 
> Allen Iverson is not the Answer he is merely a circus act. He wont go to a contender because King wants too much back for him... and he wont go toa rebuilding team because rebuilding teams dont want him. When a player tries to do it all himself. This includes players like Michael Jordan (early years) and Kobe (after Shaq years).... you cant do it alone. And Iverson isnt going to be willing to play 2nd fiddle to anyone. With Melo shooting 1500 a year and we are talking about getting him more touches. That and adding Allen Iverson simply will not work together. Oil & Water would equal more drama than last year.


what the heck does all this have to do with anything??? i was merely just making fun of AD when he got crossed to the floor TWICE in one play. i wasnt really serious...

either way the trade still sucks


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ohiostfbfan said:


> washington isnt going to give up there entire bench for one guy who may or may not make a difference


exactly


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

There actually has been talk with The Wizards and KMart's agent. I don't really think it's all too serious since there haven't been many reports about it.

The trade mentioned in this thread:

Daniels, Hayes, Ruffin, and Booth for KMart is too lopsided for Denver. This trade would basically allow Denver to actually do what Phoenix does and run-and-gun all year. 

Hayes and Smith could have a field day from beyond the arc and Casey Jacobsen would look like the idiot he already does for turning down a chance to bomb 3's all day. Who else will guy that hack a shot? Well someone obviously since he turned Denver down.

But back to the trade mentioned. It would hurt the Wizards pretty bad, but NBAnoitall is right...to get something you have to give. Maybe they don't include Hayes and Daniels, but they might part with one of them and make Denver take Etan Thomas. 

But the Wizards are desperate to add a big power forward and they know like everyone else that KMart is a gamble, but he'd be back out East and maybe would thrive playing in that lineup and worth the risk. But YES, Washington has spoke with KMart's agent--but it was back when the Nuggets were involved in AI talks.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol! i dont need to pull out the video do i?


i had to

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L_OSbTtUjEQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L_OSbTtUjEQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i posted the idea over in the washington forum. only one fan responded and seemed to like the idea. as far as im concerned booth and ruffin are both filler. they can be released and washington can freakin have them back. absolutely worthless. Jarvis Hayes is a risk for whatever team has him (due to injury) so the only known commodity they are giving up is Daniels. No offense but if thats their entire bench then its a pretty sad bench.

i'm convinced we can get deals like this....... I just believe our front office is asking for more from other organizations.

in 04-05 hayes played in 54 games starting 22m and 05-06 played in 21 starting in 13. talk about a risk.

Daniels was solid though he played in 80 and started 17. scored 9.6 ppg 3.6 rbs 2.2 assts


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> i had to
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L_OSbTtUjEQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L_OSbTtUjEQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


that is just too ****ing funny!!! look at AD throw his hands up like he got fouled or something...WTF?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> i had to
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L_OSbTtUjEQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L_OSbTtUjEQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


The Answer. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the washington wizards just signed DeShawn Stevenson


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I think another team would have to get involved for Washington and Denver to work a deal involving Kenyon. I also think the Wizards would need to be willing to part with Jamison. Antawn is obviously much more productive than Martin, and has a reputation as a solid team guy, so it would come down to how much value Washington sees in Martin's superior defensive toughness and energy. Right now they don't appear to have any hope of addressing the biggest weakness that's preventing them from taking the next step up in the league, so they might be willing to swallow hard and pull the trigger. 

Something like...

1) Kenyon, Kleiza and Hodge to Washington, Jamison to Boston, and Sczcerbiak and Scalabrine to Denver

or

2) Kenyon and Najera to Washington, Jamison and Booth to New York, and Malik Rose, Jamal Crawford and Nate Robinson to Denver


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

jericho said:


> Something like...
> 
> 1) Kenyon, Kleiza and Hodge to Washington, Jamison to Boston, and Sczcerbiak and Scalabrine to Denver
> 
> ...


I really hope Denver hangs on to Kleiza so if I had a say so I'd say no to "bad Back" Sczcerbiak.

I also would not like to see Denver get the two smallest players in the NBA on the same floor.

Potential Lineup w/ Jericho trade:
Miller / Boykins / Robinson
Crawford / Smith
Melo / Najera / Rose
Nene / (Evans?)
Camby / Sampson

aka...Yuck!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> the washington wizards just signed DeShawn Stevenson


Maybe...just maybe...they read your post and are trying to re-load their bench after they propose your trade idea?!! :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the jefferies offer was not matched by washington


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

If Stevenson signed for the minimum why didn't Denver ink him?

he can't shoot 3's so I figure Karl would love him! 2-15 last year about 13%!! :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Yes the reports are that Jeffries is pleading for the deal not to be matched; however, I don't believe that impacts the Wizards' decision making process at all.
> 
> They would be giving up their 4th leading scorer, 29 minutes per game and their 2nd leading passer. In the playoffs he was playing 36 MPG and putting up 13 PPG. Again, you are underestimating what he means to the Wizards.


change your mind?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> change your mind?


Signing Stevenson for the minimum was such an obvious move, I can't believe I overlooked it 

Clearly the Luxury tax threshold drove this decision which drives back to the question of why would the Wizards want to take on Kenyon's salary?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i was merely talking about the jefferies signing.

multiple sources are saying that jefferies and his agent's telling the organization they basically didnt want to be there was the difference between matching and not matching the deal.

Do you really believe if Jefferies told them he wanted to be a wizard, the deal wouldnt have been matched?

certainly, i have not overestimated the wizards and their interest in signing what appeared to be a player that would have been disgruntled had the deal been matched


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> i was merely talking about the jefferies signing.
> 
> multiple sources are saying that jefferies and his agent's telling the organization they basically didnt want to be there was the difference between matching and not matching the deal.
> 
> ...


What you aren't getting is that everything is interconnected. 

1) The Wizards didn't care if Jeffries didn't want the deal matched as that is the nature of RFA. Players don't sign contract offer sheets with other teams hoping for their original team to match them.
2) The Wizards owner is very concerned about paying the luxury tax
3) Stevenson being available for the minimum changed the equation.

By obtaining Stevenson, the Wizards got about 65% of Jeffries for a fraction of the price. That is just good business in today's NBA. Since the Wizards had already used their MLE on Songalia, they needed to sign another starting wing and they acomplished that.

This was a business transaction and nothing else


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> oh man you just dont get it. AI would look great on the AND One Tour. Go through these threads posters like cpawfan are talking about finding ways to get Melo more touches. Which is why we are talking about Andre Miller deals. Iverson shot one thousand eight hundred and twenty two freakin times last season. Miller shot 25% higher about 800 times all year and we are talking about trading him (not just because of his shooting, but tempo issues too).
> 
> Allen Iverson is not the Answer he is merely a circus act. He wont go to a contender because King wants too much back for him... and he wont go toa rebuilding team because rebuilding teams dont want him. When a player tries to do it all himself. This includes players like Michael Jordan (early years) and Kobe (after Shaq years).... you cant do it alone. And Iverson isnt going to be willing to play 2nd fiddle to anyone. With Melo shooting 1500 a year and we are talking about getting him more touches. That and adding Allen Iverson simply will not work together. Oil & Water would equal more drama than last year.


I guess you didn't see AI in the last Olympics - considering how he played in them, your argument completely sucks. Who the hell do you propose AI plays second fiddle to in Philly? Webber? Korver? Ha! 

What a foolish post, based on nothing but hate.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I guess you didn't see AI in the last Olympics - considering how he played in them, your argument completely sucks. Who the hell do you propose AI plays second fiddle to in Philly? Webber? Korver? Ha!
> 
> What a foolish post, based on nothing but hate.


he got a bronze, and his missed the playoffs, ive seen AI and LB fail plenty recently


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> What you aren't getting is that everything is interconnected.
> 
> 1) The Wizards didn't care if Jeffries didn't want the deal matched as that is the nature of RFA. Players don't sign contract offer sheets with other teams hoping for their original team to match them.
> 2) The Wizards owner is very concerned about paying the luxury tax
> ...


or signing stevenson allows them to make a bigger deal down the road (not nec. for kmart), so they decided that jefferies not wanting to play in washington was a good enough reason to not match. before you said it makes sense to match, now your saying it didnt make sense to match. No need to flip flop, if his agent hadnt *****ed for it not to be matched both stevenson and jefferies would be in a washington uni


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> or signing stevenson allows them to make a bigger deal down the road (not nec. for kmart), so they decided that jefferies not wanting to play in washington was a good enough reason to not match. before you said it makes sense to match, now your saying it didnt make sense to match. No need to flip flop, if his agent hadnt *****ed for it not to be matched both stevenson and jefferies would be in a washington uni


I'm not flip flopping and you are completely misunderstanding the situation but feel free to continue believing you are correct.

Stevenson doesn't sign for the minimum without a very good assurance of playing time since he could get the minimum from any team. Stevenson agreeing to sign is what allowed the Wizards not to match the offer sheet. It was never about the agents posturing.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> he got a bronze, and his missed the playoffs, ive seen AI and LB fail plenty recently


Place the blame were it belongs on Larry Brown.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

AI was the best player for team USA...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> he got a bronze, and his missed the playoffs, ive seen AI and LB fail plenty recently


Yeah, because it was Iverson's fault the U.S. got a bronze...horrible reasoning. 

Again, he distributed the ball very well during the Olympics, just like he would in the NBA if he were surrounded by decent talent.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> After the Wizards were embarrassed by Lebron James in the playoffs, the front office knows they need to make changes if they want to get over the hump and become a team capable of winning in the playoffs. That and they can make this trade and still stay under the luxury tax.......so here it is
> 
> <!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>
> 
> ...




HECK NO!


Those four guys would over flow the roster.

Besides, wtf do they do beside AVG. 2 PPG?



Blazers8


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

AI has never had anybody he can trust and i cant blame him! but when he IS surrounded with some talent (USA/allstars) he distrubutes the ball as good as ANYONE....

seriously, quit hating on him.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> What you aren't getting is that everything is interconnected.
> 
> 1) The Wizards didn't care if Jeffries didn't want the deal matched as that is the nature of RFA. Players don't sign contract offer sheets with other teams hoping for their original team to match them.
> 2) The Wizards owner is very concerned about paying the luxury tax
> ...


neither songalia or stevenson replace jefferies. in the east with the rise of stars like lebron james and Dwight Howard, and D Wade... if you arent improving your roster you are going to be in a worse position than last year. As far as Iverson and the 76ers go... they are lotto. And with the improvement of other eastern conference teams... its not automotic the Wizards even make the playoffs.

So if the Wizards aren't planning on a deal to bring in an impact player. than they are just a middle of the pack team


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> neither songalia or stevenson replace jefferies. in the east with the rise of stars like lebron james and Dwight Howard, and D Wade... if you arent improving your roster you are going to be in a worse position than last year. As far as Iverson and the 76ers go... they are lotto. And with the improvement of other eastern conference teams... its not automotic the Wizards even make the playoffs.
> 
> So if the Wizards aren't planning on a deal to bring in an impact player. than they are just a middle of the pack team


Songalia is completely unrelated to Jeffries and Stevenson gives the Wizards 65% of Jeffries. The Wizards are counting on internal improvements with Caron and Daniels. Daniels wasn't as good early in the season as he had been in Seattle and Butler starting exploding towards the end of the season.


----------

